
Monologue of the Algorithm: how Facebook turns users data into its profit - pwtweet
https://vimeo.com/249633335
======
pwtweet
The chart from the video. [https://theglassroom.org/files/2016/11/FAF-
Glassroom.pdf](https://theglassroom.org/files/2016/11/FAF-Glassroom.pdf)

